# Diabetes Fairy 5-word epic!



## Northerner

OK, we all know that the Diabetes Fairy likes to have her little adventures, frolics and mischievousness, so let's start our own epic about them 

Each person replying has to add 5 words to the story - please keep it within forum guidelines!

The Diabetes Fairy felt bored...


----------



## Steff

So she sprinkled three loads


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> So she sprinkled three loads



of fresh, hot and steaming


----------



## gail1

sugar in one giant mug


----------



## mcdonagh47

gail1 said:


> sugar in one giant mug



of Frederick Banting's morning coffee


----------



## Northerner

mcdonagh47 said:


> of Frederick Banting's morning coffee



with a wicked laugh and


----------



## gail1

watched as he went hyper


----------



## Catwoman76

Northerner said:


> with a wicked laugh and



a tester ready to hand............. 

Sheena


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> watched as he went hyper



Fix that, Mister Cleverclogs! she


----------



## Dizzydi

Said while planning her next ...


----------



## mcdonagh47

Dizzydi said:


> Said while planning her next ...



bit of fun. She flew


----------



## Northerner

mcdonagh47 said:


> bit of fun. She flew



off with a parp and


----------



## Catwoman76

Northerner said:


> off with a parp and



and a high five flutterby

Sheena


----------



## Northerner

Catwoman76 said:


> and a high five flutterby
> 
> Sheena



Now, who's next I wonder?


----------



## mcdonagh47

Northerner said:


> Now, who's next I wonder?



Sammy Snodgrass's fbg was 5.8


----------



## Steff

mcdonagh47 said:


> Sammy Snodgrass's fbg was 5.8



And her poor B.P was


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> And her poor B.P was



nothing to write home about


----------



## Dizzydi

Especially since she had just


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Especially since she had just



hulu-hooped the lenght and


----------



## vince13

width of the garden trying


----------



## Steff

vince13 said:


> width of the garden trying



To beat aunt bessie's world


----------



## Blythespirit

record, when she suddenly felt


----------



## Dizzydi

A big gust of wind


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> A big gust of wind



go right up her left


----------



## Dizzydi

Pant leg and she let


----------



## mcdonagh47

Dizzydi said:


> Pant leg and she let



off. The Diabetic Fairy was


----------



## Blythespirit

up to her dastardly tricks


----------



## Mark T

Blythespirit said:


> up to her dastardly tricks


a man in 'Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch' wrote


----------



## mcdonagh47

Mark T said:


> a man in 'Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch' wrote



"Dw i'n dy garu di ."


----------



## Northerner

mcdonagh47 said:


> "Dw i'n dy garu di ."



which made the fairy blush


----------



## Jennywren

And hide behind a smelly


----------



## Dizzydi

Cow pat at the  bottom


----------



## Jennywren

of a giants garden , just


----------



## lucy123

as Little Louis Walsh appeared..


----------



## Catwoman76

Jennywren said:


> of a giants garden , just



to the left of Basingstoke


----------



## Dizzydi

lucy123 said:


> as Little Louis Walsh appeared..



With a little puppy in


Ps imagine this quote came after catwoman x


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> With a little puppy in



a leprechaun suit with green


----------



## Dizzydi

Alien eyes and a big red


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Alien eyes and a big red



button that flashed pink and


----------



## Catwoman76

Steff said:


> button that flashed pink and



it ejected Jedwood from it's..............


----------



## Dizzydi

Catwoman76 said:


> it ejected Jedwood from it's..............



Hidden kangaroo style pouch which


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Hidden kangaroo style pouch which



the Diabetes Fairy hadn't expected


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> the Diabetes Fairy hadn't expected



These shianigans, but then thought


----------



## hyper-Suze

Dizzydi said:


> These shianigans, but then thought



CheekyGirls might pop out too...

(cheekygirls had to be 1 word, sorry!)


----------



## Northerner

hyper-Suze said:


> CheekyGirls might pop out too...
> 
> (cheekygirls had to be 1 word, sorry!)



The Fairy realised that she


----------



## mcdonagh47

Northerner said:


> The Fairy realised that she



had some diabetic stardust left


----------



## Catwoman76

Northerner said:


> The Fairy realised that she



 could do even more wickedness..............


----------



## hyper-Suze

Catwoman76 said:


> could do even more wickedness..............



causing strange hypo behaviour like


----------



## Northerner

hyper-Suze said:


> causing strange hypo behaviour like



convincing Louis Jedward could sing


----------



## hyper-Suze

Northerner said:


> convincing Louis Jedward could sing



and that he's popular(!) and


----------



## Northerner

hyper-Suze said:


> and that he's popular(!) and



she cackled at her work


----------



## hyper-Suze

Northerner said:


> she cackled at her work



as she sharpened her pencil...


----------



## Northerner

hyper-Suze said:


> as she sharpened her pencil...



She needed to list all


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> She needed to list all



the poor diabetics she made


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> the poor diabetics she made



question their sanity so she


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> question their sanity so she



Started with a naming Alan ....


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Started with a naming Alan ....



She remembered he was a


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> She remembered he was a



Good diabetic, but intended to


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good diabetic, but intended to



cause him no end of


----------



## vince13

Northerner said:


> cause him no end of



heartache because Kate Bush wouldn't


----------



## Mark T

vince13 said:


> heartache because Kate Bush wouldn't


dress up in the fantasy


----------



## Dizzydi

as the naughty diabetic fairy.


----------



## Caroline

The diabetic fairy is related


----------



## Caroline

to the sweet tooth fairy.


----------



## Dizzydi

Caroline said:


> The diabetic fairy is related



Who loves to make cake


----------



## Mark T

Dizzydi said:


> Who loves to make cake


Gas mark six, thirty minutes


----------



## Caroline

The turn for another thirty


----------



## AlisonM

Then wave them under the


----------



## Caroline

viaduct where six wooly jumpers


----------



## AJLang

Noses of all good diabetics


----------



## Andy HB

AJLang said:


> Noses of all good diabetics



who initially pretend to ignore


----------



## Mark T

Andy HB said:


> who initially pretend to ignore


iggle piggle and uppsy daisy


----------



## Caroline

while macca pacca washed faces


----------



## Dizzydi

performing the locomotive to DISCO


----------



## hyper-Suze

Mark T said:


> iggle piggle and uppsy daisy



darn levels that hypos cause...


----------



## Northerner

The Fairy giggled and decided


----------



## Caroline

it was time to party


----------



## Northerner

Caroline said:


> it was time to party



Trifle! Cakes! Doughnuts! She screamed!


----------



## mcdonagh47

Caroline said:


> it was time to party



She phoned a mischievous Imp


----------



## Mark T

mcdonagh47 said:


> She phoned a mischievous Imp


Who phoned a friend that


----------



## AJLang

supplied beer, champagne and vodka


----------



## Mark T

The knight exposed his sword


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> The knight exposed his sword



Oops! Wrong epic he said!


----------



## Caroline

A candy floss breathing dragon


----------



## Dizzydi

Caroline said:


> A candy floss breathing dragon



Dropped into the bottom of


----------



## Andy HB

Dizzydi said:


> Dropped into the bottom of



a diabetic kleptomaniac's handbag and


----------



## Mark T

Andy HB said:


> a diabetic kleptomaniac's handbag and


placed on the steam train


----------



## Dizzydi

detination hogwarts to see what


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> detination hogwarts to see what



all the fuss was about!


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> all the fuss was about!



But then the dragon went


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> But then the dragon went



onto the set of madam


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> onto the set of madam



Tussaud's famous diabetics display, which


----------



## AlisonM

was carved out of sugar


----------



## Dizzydi

AlisonM said:


> was carved out of sugar


In the shape of a


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> In the shape of a



cute and very hairy little


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> cute and very hairy little



Gremlin, with a massive smile


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Gremlin, with a massive smile



like one of the Osmonds


----------



## mcdonagh47

Northerner said:


> like one of the Osmonds



Meanwhile at Diabetic Police headquarters


----------



## Mark T

mcdonagh47 said:


> Meanwhile at Diabetic Police headquarters


they were investigating claims about


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> they were investigating claims about



some very high readings from


----------



## Andy HB

Steff said:


> some very high readings from



a champion mountain climber who


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> a champion mountain climber who



ate only Kendal Mint Cake


----------



## Andy HB

Northerner said:


> ate only Kendal Mint Cake



and mistook insulation for insulin.


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> and mistook insulation for insulin.



Sadly, rockwool cavity wall insulation


----------



## Andy HB

Northerner said:


> Sadly, rockwool cavity wall insulation



doesn't come in small handy-sized


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> doesn't come in small handy-sized



pen injection devices so he


----------



## hyper-Suze

Northerner said:


> pen injection devices so he



shoved it down his trousers...


----------



## Steff

hyper-Suze said:


> shoved it down his trousers...



but he felt a big green


----------



## hyper-Suze

Steff said:


> but he felt a big green



pokey thing! He blushed and....


----------



## Steff

hyper-Suze said:


> pokey thing! He blushed and....



suddenly remembered he had three


----------



## hyper-Suze

Steff said:


> suddenly remembered he had three



balls down there(!) The ladies...

(Sorry Alan...its after the watershed and gotten a bit rude!)


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> suddenly remembered he had three



pounds of asparagus he was


----------



## Andy HB

Northerner said:


> pounds of asparagus he was



using to hide his attributes.


----------



## Caroline

Then along came dairy free


----------



## Mark T

Elsewhere, the princess ate chocolate


----------



## Jennywren

whilst dipping in some strawberries


----------



## Caroline

in sugar, cream and jalapeno


----------



## Northerner

Caroline said:


> in sugar, cream and jalapeno



What a concoction! The Fairy


----------



## Mark T

Northerner said:


> What a concoction! The Fairy


added alcohol into the cream


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> added alcohol into the cream



And waved her wand so


----------



## Caroline

eratically the party turned into


----------



## Northerner

Caroline said:


> eratically the party turned into



a diabetic food fight, with


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> a diabetic food fight, with



Jelly and Ice-cream with lots


----------



## Caroline

of sprinkles sparkles and gnomes


----------



## Dizzydi

Caroline said:


> of sprinkles sparkles and gnomes



with big noses and hairy


----------



## Caroline

toes like a wayward hobbit


----------



## AlisonM

He stole some mushrooms and


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> He stole some mushrooms and



Half a pound of skinless


----------



## Andy HB

Steff said:


> Half a pound of skinless



chicken legs. "Hmm", he thought


----------



## AlisonM

potatoes for a salad, then


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> potatoes for a salad, then



a generous dollop of finest


----------



## AlisonM

manure, necessary for feeding the


----------



## Caroline

toxic dripping farmers on holiday


----------



## AlisonM

from France and Blue Meanies


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> from France and Blue Meanies



How strange! The Fairy mused


----------



## Caroline

on the meaning of life.


----------



## AlisonM

which is not 42, but


----------



## Andy HB

AlisonM said:


> which is not 42, but



the result you get when


----------



## novorapidboi26

you multiply 7 and 6..........


----------



## Northerner

novorapidboi26 said:


> you multiply 7 and 6..........



or you forget your insulin


----------



## Dizzydi

and end up feeling 76.


----------



## novorapidboi26

A visit to Hospital might......


----------



## Caroline

get nurses singing and dancing.


----------



## novorapidboi26

profusely to the tune of.....


----------



## AlisonM

The Stuttering Bum


----------



## Caroline

hum hum buzzy buzzy beez


----------



## Andy HB

Caroline said:


> hum hum buzzy buzzy beez



"I'd like to be a ......."

(come along now, all those of a certain age sing along!)


----------



## novorapidboi26

tree, mind the prudential advert..........?


----------



## Caroline

a lairy fairy butterfly bouncer


----------



## AlisonM

Just packed full of sugar


----------



## Caroline

balancing on a chocolate sponge


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Just packed full of sugar



with geese on my knee


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> with geese on my knee



Eh? Well that's just ducky...


----------



## Dizzydi

AlisonM said:


> Eh? Well that's just ducky...



making them feel real plucky


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> making them feel real plucky



and a little bit yucky


----------



## Caroline

as well as being mucky


----------



## Northerner

Caroline said:


> as well as being mucky



and just a little starstrucky...


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> and just a little starstrucky...



but, then another wicked thought


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> but, then another wicked thought



popped into the Fairy's mind!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> popped into the Fairy's mind!



I wonder what would happen


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> I wonder what would happen



If i mixed insulin up


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> If i mixed insulin up



in a big black cauldron


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> in a big black cauldron



And then added some extra


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> And then added some extra



good diabetics who need to


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> good diabetics who need to



start testing blood sugars alot


----------



## Jennywren

Steff said:


> start testing blood sugars alot


Maybe it would result in


----------



## Northerner

Jennywren said:


> Maybe it would result in



Such tremendous fun and games


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Such tremendous fun and games



Involving some buckets and spades


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Involving some buckets and spades



and a donkey called Neddie


----------



## Jennywren

Northerner said:


> and a donkey called Neddie



From the donkey sanctuary at


----------



## Northerner

Jennywren said:


> From the donkey sanctuary at



the back of Westminster Abbey


----------



## hyper-Suze

Northerner said:


> the back of Westminster Abbey



The donkey-master, Tony Blair...


----------



## Northerner

hyper-Suze said:


> The donkey-master, Tony Blair...



(or was he the donkey?)


----------



## mcdonagh47

Northerner said:


> (or was he the donkey?)



called in his cousin, Lionel


----------



## Northerner

mcdonagh47 said:


> called in his cousin, Lionel



to give us a clue


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> to give us a clue



But donkey had an accident


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> But donkey had an accident



his left ear became trapped


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> his left ear became trapped



in a kissmequick hat and


----------



## mcdonagh47

Northerner said:


> in a kissmequick hat and



the Diabetic Fairy flew in.


----------



## Northerner

mcdonagh47 said:


> the Diabetic Fairy flew in.



'With a parp and trump'


----------



## Andy HB

Northerner said:


> 'With a parp and trump'



but Donald was not happy


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> but Donald was not happy



as his hair blew off


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> as his hair blew off



And the tinge on his right


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> And the tinge on his right



eyebrow turned grey! The Fairy


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> eyebrow turned grey! The Fairy



With a mischievous glint in


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> With a mischievous glint in



her eye, sprinkled magic dust


----------



## Caroline

on Gordon Gnomes fishing rod


----------



## Northerner

Caroline said:


> on Gordon Gnomes fishing rod



and a juicy fish immediately


----------



## Dizzydi

hooked on and then grew


----------



## Caroline

into a very tall giraffe


----------



## Mark T

Caroline said:


> into a very tall giraffe


has escaped from the zoo


----------



## mcdonagh47

Caroline said:


> into a very tall giraffe



"Too silly,Too silly", said


----------



## Andy HB

mcdonagh47 said:


> "Too silly,Too silly", said



the diabetes fairy and she

(is the diabetes fairy a she or a he, I wonder? ..... Discuss!!  )


----------



## AlisonM

Sprinkled them with honey, then


----------



## Dizzydi

rolled them in leaves on


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> rolled them in leaves on



Baroness Thatcher's front lawn. Suddenly


----------



## Caroline

pickled onions married jam jars.


----------



## Northerner

Caroline said:


> pickled onions married jam jars.



The hypo dust was working!


----------



## Caroline

The witches cauldron boiled over


----------



## AlisonM

And singed the diabetes fairy's


----------



## Andy HB

AlisonM said:


> And singed the diabetes fairy's



little tootsies, but she didn't


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> little tootsies, but she didn't



make a fuss, she just


----------



## Andy HB

Northerner said:


> make a fuss, she just



got even by spreading a


----------



## gail1

big lump of lard all


----------



## Dizzydi

gail1 said:


> big lump of lard all



all over the good diabetics ...


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> all over the good diabetics ...



They thought it was lardelicious!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> They thought it was lardelicious!



And out popped the fangs


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> And out popped the fangs



Someone smelled the blood of


----------



## mcdonagh47

Northerner said:


> Someone smelled the blood of



a very well-controlled diabetic Englishman


----------



## Northerner

mcdonagh47 said:


> a very well-controlled diabetic Englishman



counting carbs in magic beans


----------



## Dizzydi

Disguised as jelly beans which


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Disguised as jelly beans which



were fast acting hypo cures!


----------



## Andy HB

Northerner said:


> were fast acting hypo cures!



Meanwhile, back at the ranch


----------



## Dizzydi

Andy HB said:


> Meanwhile, back at the ranch




The horses sensed the brewing


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> The horses sensed the brewing



storm unleashed by the fairy!


----------



## mcdonagh47

Northerner said:


> storm unleashed by the fairy!



The rancher, Lady Byetta Penn,


----------



## Dizzydi

mcdonagh47 said:


> The rancher, Lady Byetta Penn,



frantically fanned to avoid a


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> frantically fanned to avoid a



hot flush and rosy cheeks


----------



## Dizzydi

so when lord levemir arrived


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> so when lord levemir arrived



with Lady Lantus in tow


----------



## mcdonagh47

Northerner said:


> with Lady Lantus in tow



Victor Victoza was really thrilled.


----------



## Northerner

mcdonagh47 said:


> Victor Victoza was really thrilled.



With the Met forming ranks


----------



## AlisonM

of soldierly sets who then


----------



## Dizzydi

AlisonM said:


> of soldierly sets who then



thought it would be hilarious


----------



## Mark T

Dizzydi said:


> thought it would be hilarious


to eat gerkins on toast


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> to eat gerkins on toast



With a big dollop of


----------



## AlisonM

clotted cream. The Diabetes Fairy


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> clotted cream. The Diabetes Fairy



was puzzled for a moment


----------



## mcdonagh47

Northerner said:


> was puzzled for a moment



thinking,"Higher, Lower.....Higher,Lower"


----------



## Mark T

mcdonagh47 said:


> thinking,"Higher, Lower.....Higher,Lower"


"It's a Brucie bonus!" said


----------



## AlisonM

Dia-Dog and I'm going to


----------



## Dizzydi

Try and play my cards


----------



## mcdonagh47

Dizzydi said:


> Try and play my cards



with aplomb. "More Tea Vicar?",


----------



## Mark T

mcdonagh47 said:


> with aplomb. "More Tea Vicar?",


said the policeman, gesticulating


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> said the policeman, gesticulating



at the teapot shaped like


----------



## Andy HB

Northerner said:


> at the teapot shaped like



something not quite teapot shaped.


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> something not quite teapot shaped.



The Vicar shrieked, and ran!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> The Vicar shrieked, and ran!



Mean while the diabetic fairy


----------



## Mark T

Dizzydi said:


> Mean while the diabetic fairy


started to pour corn sugar


----------



## Dizzydi

On the magic statin favoured


----------



## Mark T

Dizzydi said:


> On the magic statin favoured


rice paper.  The vicar chanted


----------



## Dizzydi

Mark T said:


> rice paper.  The vicar chanted



No more naughtyness diabetic fairy.


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> No more naughtyness diabetic fairy.



But the Fairy had more devilishness


----------



## Andy HB

Northerner said:


> But the Fairy had more devilishness



and dipped into her supply


----------



## gail1

off normal coke and made


----------



## gail1

evey diabetic drink it and


----------



## Dizzydi

Laughed with glee as they


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Laughed with glee as they



realised with horror that now


----------



## Dizzydi

They had to run 5k


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> They had to run 5k



In pantomime cow costumes with


----------



## Catwoman76

Northerner said:


> In pantomime cow costumes with



Christopher Biggins as the fairy


----------



## Northerner

Catwoman76 said:


> Christopher Biggins as the fairy



but not the Diabetes Fairy


----------



## gail1

whom many suspect is Alan


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> whom many suspect is Alan



but dare not say it


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> but dare not say it



Out loud until now, but


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Out loud until now, but



there seem to be some


----------



## Dizzydi

Gails on the horizon stirring


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Gails on the horizon stirring



a pan of something tasty


----------



## Dizzydi

Giving a delicious different flavour


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Giving a delicious different flavour



to spam, beans and chips


----------



## Andrew

*Chocolate - Spira - drink -coffe - through*

Chocolate - Spira - drink -coffe - through


----------



## Northerner

a wiggly multi-coloured straw that


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> a wiggly multi-coloured straw that



Turned fluorescent when something sugary


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Turned fluorescent when something sugary



was sucked up into it!


----------



## Dizzydi

While the diabetic fairy was distracted....


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> While the diabetic fairy was distracted....



her fairy dust was swapped


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> her fairy dust was swapped



with some suspicious white grains


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> with some suspicious white grains



of what diabetics call 'sugar'


----------



## Dizzydi

Which is a nasty piece


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Which is a nasty piece



of carbohydrate, thought to cause


----------



## gail1

diabetics to turn orange with


----------



## Dizzydi

Green faces, hands and feet


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Green faces, hands and feet



or is that a myth?


----------



## gail1

no its all to true


----------



## Dizzydi

,if you turn them upside


----------



## gail1

down green fluid runs out


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> down green fluid runs out



where green fluid shouldn't be!


----------



## gail1

The green fluid turns into


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> The green fluid turns into



evil green jelly babies that


----------



## gail1

plan to rule all diabetics


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> plan to rule all diabetics



All hail the Green Ones!


----------



## gail1

but wot about the orange


----------



## Blythespirit

Never! Never! Cried rebellious Northener


----------



## Northerner

Blythespirit said:


> Never! Never! Cried rebellious Northener



begone! You quivering jelly creature!


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> but wot about the orange



the red? The yellow? Surely


----------



## gail1

they would eat Northerner alive


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> they would eat Northerner alive



...or would he eat them?


----------



## gail1

or would they be squashed


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> or would they be squashed



in the rush to grab


----------



## Dizzydi

the jelly babies, some fairy


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> the jelly babies, some fairy



mischief would make sure that


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> mischief would make sure that



They slipped away with every


----------



## gail1

foot encased in a thick


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> foot encased in a thick



coating of vanilla flavoured toffee


----------



## Dizzydi

, with temptation high, licking of


----------



## AlisonM

the excess and then making


----------



## gail1

them run up a flight


----------



## Dizzydi

of never ending stairs until


----------



## gail1

they found the cream cakes


----------



## AlisonM

and the brandy snaps, so


----------



## gail1

they were magic sugar free


----------



## AlisonM

and we all went hypo


----------



## gail1

but Alan didt he went


----------



## AlisonM

to Morrison's and got some


----------



## Andy HB

AlisonM said:


> to Morrison's and got some



ear-ache from AndyHB because he


(hint : they made me redundant after taking over Safeway ..... not that I wanted to work for them anyway!)


----------



## Dizzydi

tried to sneak out with


----------



## gail1

all the jellybabys in his


----------



## lucy123

bright pink and silver underpants


----------



## Andy HB

lucy123 said:


> bright pink and silver underpants



worn gloriously outside his trousers


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> worn gloriously outside his trousers



that had very large yellow


----------



## gail1

star right where the sun


----------



## Andy HB

gail1 said:


> star right where the sun



newspaper was bulging from his


----------



## gail1

bright pink studded man bag


----------



## Dizzydi

with his little chiwawa's head


----------



## AlisonM

rotating 360 degrees with a


----------



## gail1

purple razer cut quiff that


----------



## Dizzydi

gail1 said:


> purple razer cut quiff that



flaps about in the wind,


----------



## gail1

so alan gave it a


----------



## Dizzydi

gail1 said:


> so alan gave it a



brush, the chiwawa then turned


----------



## AlisonM

and bit off the head


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> and bit off the head



of Alfredo Garcia, although it


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> of Alfredo Garcia, although it



has been lost since 1974


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> has been lost since 1974



which was the year when


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> which was the year when



Emerson Fittipaldi won the formula


(I hope this is right )


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Emerson Fittipaldi won the formula
> 
> 
> (I hope this is right )



for Kentucky Fried Chicken by


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> for Kentucky Fried Chicken by



throwing in a little bit


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> throwing in a little bit



of his mother's finest wholegrain


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> of his mother's finest wholegrain



mustard and some sugar disguised


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> mustard and some sugar disguised



as a jar of bovril


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> as a jar of bovril



Sometime later the diabetic fairy


----------



## gail1

minced along because her high


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> minced along because her high



waisted big pants were rather


----------



## teapot8910

Northerner said:


> waisted big pants were rather



stuck in an awkward place


----------



## Northerner

teapot8910 said:


> stuck in an awkward place



which really irritated her, so


----------



## gail1

she didt wear any underwear


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> she didt wear any underwear



which was too much information!


----------



## gail1

for poor blushing Alan as


----------



## Dizzydi

gail1 said:


> for poor blushing Alan as



the north wind picked up


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> the north wind picked up



and blew where it shouldn't!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> and blew where it shouldn't!



The diabetic fairy next naughty


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> The diabetic fairy next naughty



prank would be a corker


----------



## Mark T

Northerner said:


> prank would be a corker


as she pulled the plug


----------



## Dizzydi

In the north sea, whooping


----------



## AlisonM

as Iceland swirled away down


----------



## Dizzydi

the huge hole followed  by


----------



## AlisonM

manic laughter as the last


----------



## Dizzydi

AlisonM said:


> manic laughter as the last



Jellyfish escaped, airlifted by a


----------



## AlisonM

stork as it passed by


----------



## Dizzydi

AlisonM said:


> stork as it passed by



Thinking it was a jellybaby,


----------



## mcdonagh47

Dizzydi said:


> Thinking it was a jellybaby,



the Stork flew away to


----------



## gail1

the land of giant sugar


----------



## mcdonagh47

gail1 said:


> the land of giant sugar



sculptures. The Stork crash landed


----------



## Blythespirit

Smashing a huge sculpture of


----------



## Dizzydi

Micky mouse and half of


----------



## gail1

the sugar snap dragon who


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> the sugar snap dragon who



was not well pleased that


----------



## Mark T

Northerner said:


> was not well pleased that


his slumber had been disturbed


----------



## AileenCJ

Mark T said:


> his slumber had been disturbed



which made him grumpy as


----------



## mcdonagh47

AileenCJ said:


> which made him grumpy as



he was dreaming of the


----------



## gail1

nice juicy plump diabetic he


----------



## Mark T

gail1 said:


> nice juicy plump diabetic he


read about in the daily


----------



## Dizzydi

Mark T said:


> read about in the daily



who would be reat tasty


----------



## Mark T

Dizzydi said:


> who would be reat tasty


with tatties and mushy peas


----------



## Dizzydi

even the diabetic fairy licked


----------



## gail1

her plate and then she


----------



## Freddie99

I have only four lettered words for that vile creature the diabetes fairy.


----------



## Andy HB

TomH said:


> I have only four lettered words for that vile creature the diabetes fairy.



Just use five of them!


----------



## Dizzydi

Andy HB said:


> Just use five of them!



, but which 5 pondered the


----------



## Freddie99

Close your ears then!


----------



## Dizzydi

Tickle dwarth who loved sugared


----------



## Andy HB

Dizzydi said:


> Tickle dwarth who loved sugared



plum fairies which annoyed the


----------



## gail1

cola drinking crisp eating frogs


----------



## Dizzydi

Which grow into prince charming


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> cola drinking crisp eating frogs



who gave a humongious burp


----------



## gail1

and brought up toadstools which


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> and brought up toadstools which



seemed to smell of NovoRapid?


----------



## Dizzydi

With a hint of met-fartin,


----------



## gail1

and voilets just like the


----------



## Dizzydi

gail1 said:


> and voilets just like the


 Wizard from oz, who thought


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Wizard from oz, who thought



I'm in the wrong story!


----------



## Mark T

Northerner said:


> I'm in the wrong story!


The dragon ate the wizard


----------



## StephenM

and went for several pints!*?


----------



## StephenM

and a couple of whiskeys


----------



## Catwoman76

StephenM said:


> and a couple of whiskeys



so sheena's dad Alf,asked


----------



## Northerner

Catwoman76 said:


> so sheena's dad Alf,asked



Wasn't there a fairy involved?


----------



## Catwoman76

Northerner said:


> Wasn't there a fairy involved?



Who lives near a brewery?


----------



## Northerner

Catwoman76 said:


> Who lives near a brewery?



With beery breath and a


----------



## Mark T

Northerner said:


> With beery breath and a


wand powered by dark ale


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> wand powered by dark ale



or so she claimed, but


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> or so she claimed, but



It's a vicious rumor, its


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> It's a vicious rumor, its



actually finest grade, high quality


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> actually finest grade, high quality



Whiskey, brewed in speyside from


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Whiskey, brewed in speyside from



the bladders of heeland coos


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> the bladders of heeland coos



Who munch sugar coated grass


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Who munch sugar coated grass



that turns entirely into alcohol


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> that turns entirely into alcohol



, this the diabetic fairy likes


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> , this the diabetic fairy likes



because she's apparently a dipsomaniac


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> because she's apparently a dipsomaniac



However the alcohol don't touch


----------



## muddlethru

the inside of her delicate


----------



## Catwoman76

muddlethru said:


> the inside of her delicate



pretty pink glittery fairy wings


----------



## gail1

but it did make her


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> but it did make her



fairy dust go a bright


----------



## mcdonagh47

Catwoman76 said:


> fairy dust go a bright



yellow. Ferdinand Fetherlite, Fairy Godfather,


----------



## Northerner

mcdonagh47 said:


> yellow. Ferdinand Fetherlite, Fairy Godfather,



and his pet goat Charlie


----------



## gail1

popped in to make sure


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> popped in to make sure



no good diabetic would get


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> no good diabetic would get



away with being so naughty


----------



## Dizzydi

Dizzydi said:


> away with being so naughty





As that was the job


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> As that was the job



of David Cameron, who always


----------



## Dizzydi

Dutch ovens Mrs Cameron before


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Dutch ovens Mrs Cameron before



boasting about his little smallholding


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> boasting about his little smallholding



which he keeps close. Meanwhile


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> which he keeps close. Meanwhile



the Diabetes Fairy couldn't believe


----------



## mcdonagh47

Northerner said:


> the Diabetes Fairy couldn't believe



the story in the Mail


----------



## Northerner

mcdonagh47 said:


> the story in the Mail



about how whelks cured diabetes


----------



## gail1

if eaten with red roses


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> if eaten with red roses



sprinkled with cinnamon and sherbert


----------



## gail1

and washed down with champagne


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> and washed down with champagne



but it must be true,


----------



## gail1

all available on NHS  prescription


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> all available on NHS  prescription



no wonder so many people


----------



## gail1

quaffed away and then passed


----------



## Dizzydi

On the left hand side


----------



## gail1

a bag of hedgehog crisps


----------



## Tezzz

gail1 said:


> a bag of hedgehog crisps



and a bottle of Lucozade


----------



## Dizzydi

brightontez said:


> and a bottle of Lucozade



and a sherbit dip, followed


----------



## gail1

by rotten toadstools that smelt


----------



## Dizzydi

gail1 said:


> by rotten toadstools that smelt





Like eggy pumps & beery


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Like eggy pumps & beery



belches. With a dramatic flourish


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> belches. With a dramatic flourish



of bee activity the diabetic


----------



## AlisonM

fairy loaded every bit of


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> fairy loaded every bit of



of treacle toffee she could


----------



## gail1

find in ALANS store cuboard


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> find in ALANS store cuboard



He likes a good tart

Sheena


----------



## Caroline

especially ones filled with jam


----------



## Dizzydi

Caroline said:


> especially ones filled with jam



and even more custard! These


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> and even more custard! These



storylines involve me, it seems!


----------



## Andy HB

Northerner said:


> storylines involve me, it seems!



Well, until the diabetes fairy


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> Well, until the diabetes fairy



finds another suitable victim to


----------



## lucy123

send via box to Amazon!


----------



## Catwoman76

lucy123 said:


> send via box to Amazon!



the jungle, by the way


----------



## gail1

which was what Alans garden


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> which was what Alans garden



used to look like, but


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> used to look like, but



now its a haven for


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> now its a haven for



beautiful flowers and wonderful wildlife


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> beautiful flowers and wonderful wildlife



like tiny black and green


----------



## gail1

jelly bean men who ate


----------



## Dizzydi

gail1 said:


> jelly bean men who ate



All the roses thinking they


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> All the roses thinking they



might mask the pungent aroma


----------



## gail1

of a certain persons feet


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> of a certain persons feet



- she knows who she is!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> - she knows who she is!



But no matter what steffie


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> But no matter what steffie



said to Cheryl Cole, she


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> said to Cheryl Cole, she



was being a drama queen,


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> was being a drama queen,



like a typical Geordie - always


----------



## mcdonagh47

Northerner said:


> like a typical Geordie - always



howay gannin doun the Offie


----------



## Dizzydi

mcdonagh47 said:


> howay gannin doun the Offie



for sugared almonds instead of


----------



## AlisonM

blackberry liquer and the best


----------



## gail1

energy drink she could buy


----------



## Caroline

For less than fifty pence.


----------



## gail1

which was pushing the boat


----------



## Dizzydi

cause there is nowt worse


----------



## AlisonM

than being without sugar when


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> than being without sugar when



the hypo munchies strike you


----------



## Caroline

with out any jelly babies


----------



## Northerner

Caroline said:


> with out any jelly babies



and you find yourself improvising


----------



## AlisonM

with the old jelly cubes


----------



## Caroline

and a bowl of custard


----------



## Dizzydi

with hundreds and thousands on


----------



## AlisonM

Not to be trifled with, the


----------



## gail1

brandy soaked sponge that completed


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> brandy soaked sponge that completed



the hypo treatment was totally


----------



## gail1

to full of cream to


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> to full of cream to



be in the slightest effective!


----------



## gail1

but the sugar free drink


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> but the sugar free drink



spilt all over my thick


----------



## gail1

cotton underwear that was brand


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> cotton underwear that was brand



new from Anne summers,This


----------



## Dizzydi

over the belly button range


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> over the belly button range



really suited the larger more


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> really suited the larger more



pert bottom, meanwhile naughty diabetic


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> pert bottom, meanwhile naughty diabetic



Alan decided his sherbet lemons


----------



## gail1

needed tobe joined by bonbons


----------



## Dizzydi

for a fizztastic fabulous flirtatious


----------



## StephenM

trip to the local pub


----------



## Dizzydi

StephenM said:


> trip to the local pub



to down pale ale with


----------



## StephenM

with rat and Gila monster


----------



## StephenM

on Byetta and symulin injections


----------



## Northerner

StephenM said:


> on Byetta and symulin injections



or lizard spit and rat


----------



## Caroline

in a huge vat of


----------



## Dizzydi

Caroline said:


> in a huge vat of



special diabetic fairy made syrup


----------



## Caroline

containing lots of hypo treatment


----------



## StephenM

(containing lots of hypo treatment)

and a dozen jelly babies


(P.S. Is this epic going to be rolled up into a single document?)


----------



## Caroline

Then some pickled cabbage rolled


----------



## Dizzydi

Caroline said:


> Then some pickled cabbage rolled



manure, she's naughty after all


----------



## AlisonM

and loves to see us


----------



## Caroline

all dong the fox trot


----------



## gail1

wearing pink rara skirts with


----------



## AlisonM

fringes of green and purple


----------



## gail1

and orange six inch stilettos


----------



## Dizzydi

and multicolored leg warmers and


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> and multicolored leg warmers and



what a sight to behold!


----------



## gail1

as she limboed under the


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> as she limboed under the



flap of the circus tent


----------



## gail1

but she slipped on a


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> but she slipped on a



clown's discarded bucket of water


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> clown's discarded bucket of water



The bucket landed on her


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> The bucket landed on her



favourite little black number causing


----------



## gail1

brusing in a very personal


----------



## AlisonM

part of Alan's anatomy that


----------



## muddlethru

that had just recoverd from a


----------



## AlisonM

shocking time with the diabetic


----------



## Andy HB

AlisonM said:


> shocking time with the diabetic



electrician with a penchant for


----------



## Dizzydi

Andy HB said:


> electrician with a penchant for



changing like a chameleon in


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> changing like a chameleon in



a paint factory into a


----------



## Catwoman76

Northerner said:


> a paint factory into a



 lovely bright rainbow coloured pancreas


----------



## Caroline

that sings sweet melodies too


----------



## AlisonM

heavenly for the diabetes fairy


----------



## Dizzydi

to calm her naughty ways!


----------



## Andy HB

The End.

"No chance!" said


----------



## Dizzydi

Andy HB said:


> The End.
> 
> "No chance!" said



Alisonm,  this is to much


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Alisonm,  this is to much



Fun we surely cant stop


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Fun we surely cant stop



Shouted steffie, raising a loud


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Shouted steffie, raising a loud



alarm which even woke Alan


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> alarm which even woke Alan



from his sleeping beauty impression,


----------



## gail1

but steffie refused to kiss


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> but steffie refused to kiss



Alan unless he gave her


----------



## Dizzydi

his red and yellow jelly


----------



## Mark T

Dizzydi said:


> his red and yellow jelly


babies.  The diabetes fairy turned


----------



## Dizzydi

markt into a frog! who


----------



## Mark T

Dizzydi said:


> markt into a frog! who


stuck out his tongue at


----------



## Dizzydi

Mark T said:


> stuck out his tongue at



diabetic fairy! find my princess


----------



## gail1

she must be a very


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> she must be a very



 good Singer and be able


----------



## Dizzydi

wash up and make cups


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> wash up and make cups



of hot soup with large


----------



## Mark T

Steff said:


> of hot soup with large



assets, particularly in gold, oil


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> assets, particularly in gold, oil



rubbed all over her large


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> rubbed all over her large



pots and pans to bring


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> pots and pans to bring



the grease and dirt off


----------



## Dizzydi

. Diabetic fairy was not impressed


----------



## gail1

her mind as well as


----------



## Steff

her clothes were filthy and


----------



## gail1

her feet smelt like soggy


----------



## Steff

tomatoes that have sat on


----------



## gail1

the windowsill for six months


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> the windowsill for six months



and had started growing hairy


----------



## gail1

puzz filled lumps that had


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> puzz filled lumps that had



already popped over Di's favourite


----------



## gail1

little black number that she


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> little black number that she



got on special offer at Gails


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> got on special offer at Gails




Boutique, which had Jellyfish hidden


----------



## gail1

in all the pink underwear


----------



## Andy HB

gail1 said:


> in all the pink underwear



next to the tiger-skin thongs.


----------



## Dizzydi

Andy HB said:


> next to the tiger-skin thongs.



That andyhb bought every week,


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> That andyhb bought every week,



with his 50% discount card


----------



## muddlethru

then a murder mystery began


----------



## Steff

muddlethru said:


> then a murder mystery began



 because diabetic fairies Aunt Maud


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> because diabetic fairies Aunt Maud



Was found in the library,


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Was found in the library,



with a lead pipe and three


----------



## Dizzydi

Clown fish stuffed in her


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Clown fish stuffed in her



left coat pocket,it meant


----------



## Mark T

Steff said:


> left coat pocket,it meant


that it would rain today


----------



## Dizzydi

& diabetic fairy could let


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> & diabetic fairy could let



her wet knickers get extremely


----------



## Mark T

Steff said:


> her wet knickers get extremely


soggy when she hung them


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> soggy when she hung them



Out next to uncle Ernies best


----------



## Dizzydi

Y fronts and string vest


----------



## Caroline

Great Auntie Pat then swam


----------



## Dizzydi

across the river to pinch


----------



## Mark T

Dizzydi said:


> across the river to pinch


Dizzydi's new coffee maker that


----------



## AlisonM

she was so proud of


----------



## Mark T

AlisonM said:


> she was so proud of


and used it to make


----------



## AlisonM

tea with, perhaps that's why


----------



## Dizzydi

she is coloured green, and


----------



## Caroline

puce and is out of


----------



## AlisonM

the design revolution that made


----------



## Caroline

Twiggy and Vivien Westwood household


----------



## Dizzydi

names. Meanwhile Diabetic Fairy is


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> names. Meanwhile Diabetic Fairy is



Getting bored,this story makes


----------



## Mark T

Steff said:


> Getting bored,this story makes


her want to cause mayhem


----------



## Andy HB

Mark T said:


> her want to cause mayhem



and so, with a deft


----------



## muddlethru

right click it all ended.


----------



## Andy HB

muddlethru said:


> right click it all ended.



The end.

"No chance" said .....

(hang on, deja vu again!)


----------



## Dizzydi

AlisonM, we need to explore


----------



## Mark T

Dizzydi said:


> AlisonM, we need to explore


shhh, be wery wery quiet


----------



## Caroline

or the welly jelly elephant


----------



## Dizzydi

Caroline said:


> or the welly jelly elephant



Will melt, with a wave


----------



## Caroline

of ice cream and custard


----------



## Dizzydi

tart, diabetic fairy turned into


----------



## Caroline

a huge meringue covered pinkish


----------



## Dizzydi

Caroline said:


> a huge meringue covered pinkish



humpa lumpa and started singing


----------



## Mark T

Dizzydi said:


> humpa lumpa and started singing


"itsy bitsy teen weeny yellow"


----------



## Caroline

polka dot bikini looking delightful


----------



## Dizzydi

Caroline said:


> polka dot bikini looking delightful



into santa eyes. Where did


----------



## AlisonM

he learn those back flips


----------



## Dizzydi

From Rudolph when he sprinkled


----------



## AlisonM

the Christmas trees with his


----------



## Caroline

famouse red nosed reindeer dust


----------



## Dizzydi

Caroline said:


> famouse red nosed reindeer dust



Which made every one go


----------



## AlisonM

blue in the face as


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> blue in the face as



Blue as a smurf infact


----------



## gail1

he was related to the


----------



## Caroline

great diabetes bluebird of happiness


----------



## Andy HB

Caroline said:


> great diabetes bluebird of happiness



which blows great plumes of


----------



## AlisonM

sugar dust all over every


----------



## Caroline

naughty mummy daddy and hippopopapothumouse


----------



## gail1

that were ballroom dancing with


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> that were ballroom dancing with



Anton du beke and russell


----------



## gail1

the boa snake who had


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> the boa snake who had



hissssstory of stamping on Russels


----------



## Dizzydi

little tuttis in temper and


----------



## novorapidboi26

then suddenly without warning a............


----------



## Dizzydi

novorapidboi26 said:


> then suddenly without warning a............




The boa turned into Kermit


----------



## Andy HB

Dizzydi said:


> The boa turned into Kermit



who croaked. Which was sad


----------



## Caroline

and Miss Piggy was left


----------



## Steff

Caroline said:


> and Miss Piggy was left



Very little in kermits will


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Very little in kermits will



,just a tuppence, mean old


----------



## Andy HB

Dizzydi said:


> ,just a tuppence, mean old



toad. But he wasn't dead!


----------



## Caroline

he had just croaked off


----------



## Andy HB

Caroline said:


> he had just croaked off



after realising that the diabetes


----------



## Caroline

was a state of functionality


----------



## AlisonM

that Alan couldn't quite get


----------



## Dizzydi

AlisonM said:


> that Alan couldn't quite get



the swing of, so in


----------



## Caroline

panic he played the violin


----------



## Dizzydi

Caroline said:


> panic he played the violin





Which enticed the jellybean parade


----------



## AlisonM

to march into the wide


----------



## Andy HB

AlisonM said:


> to march into the wide



unspoiled Serengeti plain, teeming with


----------



## gail1

wildlife that was very hungry


----------



## AlisonM

and chewing on Alan's last


----------



## gail1

orange jellybaby which tasted like


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> orange jellybaby which tasted like



shellfish, surprisingly, plus a hint


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> shellfish, surprisingly, plus a hint




Of mint, with a hot


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Of mint, with a hot



steaming towel to accompany it


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> steaming towel to accompany it



And 3 dozen green wobbley


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> And 3 dozen green wobbley



plastic budgies on springy sticks


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> plastic budgies on springy sticks



And wooden bits of dirty


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> And wooden bits of dirty



old lollipop sticks that could


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> old lollipop sticks that could



Stick to the back of Kate


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Stick to the back of Kate



Beckinsale's Van Helsing outfit like


----------



## Andy HB

Northerner said:


> Beckinsale's Van Helsing outfit like



sticky stick things. "Aha!" said


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> sticky stick things. "Aha!" said



Take on me and push


----------



## Caroline

the shopping trolley over board


----------



## Mark T

Caroline said:


> the shopping trolley over board


but not the baby with


----------



## AlisonM

the bath water in the


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> the bath water in the



Diabetes Fairy's plush bathroom suite


----------



## AlisonM

with the gold taps and


----------



## Caroline

onyx wash basins and marble


----------



## Mark T

Caroline said:


> onyx wash basins and marble


snack tray.  The power cable


----------



## AlisonM

was dangerously placed and the


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> was dangerously placed and the



toaster shouldn't be in there!


----------



## Mark T

Northerner said:


> toaster shouldn't be in there!


Jam hung from the shower


----------



## Dizzydi

Mark T said:


> Jam hung from the shower



with peanut butter smeared on


----------



## Caroline

the shower curtain and floor.


----------



## Dizzydi

Caroline said:


> the shower curtain and floor.



Diabetic fairy is sticking to


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Diabetic fairy is sticking to



the implausible excuse that she


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> the implausible excuse that she



Was trying to treat a


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Was trying to treat a



hypo, even though she didn't


----------



## AlisonM

know what it was or


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> know what it was or



why people got them, maybe


----------



## Mark T

Northerner said:


> why people got them, maybe


the answer lay in the


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> the answer lay in the



special fairy dust she sprinkled


----------



## Dizzydi

On the cheese on toast


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> On the cheese on toast



How was she to know


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> How was she to know



the cheese was spiked with


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> the cheese was spiked with



high fructose corn syrup that


----------



## mcdonagh47

Northerner said:


> high fructose corn syrup that



Hyper Henry kept in his


----------



## Northerner

mcdonagh47 said:


> Hyper Henry kept in his



capacious steel vacuum flask with


----------



## mcdonagh47

Northerner said:


> capacious steel vacuum flask with



maggots for his fishing bait.


----------



## Northerner

mcdonagh47 said:


> maggots for his fishing bait.



The Fairy loved oily fish


----------



## mcdonagh47

Northerner said:


> The Fairy loved oily fish



and relished a Tanker disaster


----------



## Northerner

mcdonagh47 said:


> and relished a Tanker disaster



Because, really, she was not


----------



## Caroline

related to Fireman Sam or


----------



## Dizzydi

Caroline said:


> related to Fireman Sam or



Postman pat, but is related


----------



## Mark T

Dizzydi said:


> Postman pat, but is related


indirectly, to half the royal


----------



## Caroline

families of Europe through strange


----------



## AlisonM

marriage to Alan's cousin Kate


----------



## mcdonagh47

AlisonM said:


> marriage to Alan's cousin Kate



von Schleswig Holstein Sonderburg Glucksburg


----------



## Caroline

and a Battenburg party cake


----------



## gail1

on her cousin Alans side


----------



## Mark T

gail1 said:


> on her cousin Alans side


who had a liking for


----------



## Caroline

pink blancmange covered Kate Bush


----------



## Dizzydi

Caroline said:


> pink blancmange covered Kate Bush



miniatures. Meanwhile Gail thought I'd


----------



## Andy HB

Dizzydi said:


> miniatures. Meanwhile Gail thought I'd



changed my name to Gertrude


----------



## AlisonM

Stein, but really I was


----------



## Dizzydi

Andy HB said:


> changed my name to Gertrude



stein, who apparently has  brainy

Arrg you beat me to it Alisonm lol


----------



## Dizzydi

AlisonM said:


> Stein, but really I was



sid the snail in disguise


----------



## Caroline

with his cousin Sam Slug


----------



## gail1

whom gail loved and wanted


----------



## AlisonM

The Private Investigator who was


----------



## Caroline

lunching in the local gastropub


----------



## Dizzydi

Caroline said:


> lunching in the local gastropub



to establish a low sat


----------



## Caroline

high nutrition organic food fad


----------



## gail1

full of cardboard tasting mice


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> full of cardboard tasting mice



baked in a gravy filled


----------



## gail1

six foot wide yorkshire pudding


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> six foot wide yorkshire pudding



made with 50 beaten eggs


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> six foot wide yorkshire pudding



It was Diabetes Fairy heaven!


----------



## gail1

gravy dripping down her big


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> gravy dripping down her big



Fairy wings and her furry


----------



## gail1

blue handbag that she carryed


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> blue handbag that she carryed



in a pink wheelie bin


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> in a pink wheelie bin



that held 600 tonnes of


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> that held 600 tonnes of



mystical 'dark matter' that scientists


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> mystical 'dark matter' that scientists



had got mixed up with


----------



## gail1

the gravy Alan had made


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> the gravy Alan had made



with his skipton pork pie


----------



## StephenM

displaying at the Tate Modern


----------



## Dizzydi

StephenM said:


> displaying at the Tate Modern



Next to Stephenm's epic fullmoon


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Next to Stephenm's epic fullmoon



That he pulled in front


----------



## gail1

of the window to his


----------



## mcdonagh47

gail1 said:


> of the window to his



Traveller's caravan at Dale Farm


----------



## gail1

where he was manning the


----------



## Dizzydi

magic roundabout with zebadee and


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> magic roundabout with zebadee and



Dougal was pushing vanessa redgrave


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Dougal was pushing vanessa redgrave



Round and round the garden


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Round and round the garden



like a teddy bear that


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> like a teddy bear that





Does little poops with every


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Does little poops with every



spin that the rounderbout made


----------



## mcdonagh47

Steff said:


> spin that the rounderbout made



. Overhead in blue cloudless skies


----------



## gail1

postman pat was flying in


----------



## mcdonagh47

gail1 said:


> postman pat was flying in



clinging onto the Diabetic Fairy


----------



## Dizzydi

Wig with his wrinkled wiggly


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Wig with his wrinkled wiggly



black and white cat in


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> black and white cat in



his flying outfit from Asda


----------



## Caroline

and new trainers from Adidas


----------



## AlisonM

His grip slipped and he


----------



## Dizzydi

broke the diabetic fairy's wing


----------



## Caroline

and ropped her fairy ring


----------



## Northerner

but with her magic dust


----------



## Caroline

all was soon as good


----------



## gail1

as new however she forgot


----------



## Caroline

one small point, boy fairies


----------



## mcdonagh47

Caroline said:


> one small point, boy fairies



drink and gamble all day


----------



## Caroline

then sing rude rugby songs


----------



## AlisonM

About little saucepans and balls


----------



## Caroline

and long legged mini beasties


----------



## Dizzydi

Caroline said:


> and long legged mini beasties



with unruly long hair and


----------



## Caroline

fangs for munchng toffee apples


----------



## AlisonM

and biting the necks of


----------



## Andy HB

AlisonM said:


> and biting the necks of



jelly babies, which is clever


----------



## Caroline

because that's where they keep


----------



## novorapidboi26

the precious, sweet tonic that.......


----------



## Dizzydi

makes us high with blissful


----------



## Caroline

thoughts of holidays in summer.


----------



## Northerner

Caroline said:


> thoughts of holidays in summer.



now sadly in the past


----------



## gail1

and the donkey that upset


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> and the donkey that upset



David Cameron was now in


----------



## Catwoman76

Northerner said:


> David Cameron was now in



touch with his colleague Eeyore


----------



## Northerner

Catwoman76 said:


> touch with his colleague Eeyore



and spinning some yarn about


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> and spinning some yarn about



It being down to everyone


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> It being down to everyone



wearing leder-hosen and skipping about


----------



## Catwoman76

Northerner said:


> wearing leder-hosen and skipping about



like Lionel Blair on Sugar


----------



## Northerner

Catwoman76 said:


> like Lionel Blair on Sugar



dusted give us a clue


----------



## mcdonagh47

Northerner said:


> dusted give us a clue



.Somebody switched Bananaman's Diet Coke


----------



## Northerner

mcdonagh47 said:


> .Somebody switched Bananaman's Diet Coke



for a full fat alternative


----------



## Caroline

and he flew to the


----------



## Tezzz

Caroline said:


> and he flew to the


other side of the room


----------



## Caroline

with wings of cling film


----------



## Northerner

Caroline said:


> with wings of cling film



and peacock feathers that were


----------



## mcdonagh47

Northerner said:


> and peacock feathers that were



donated by a pheasant plucker


----------



## Northerner

mcdonagh47 said:


> donated by a pheasant plucker



himself a pheasant plucker's son


----------



## Caroline

sitting plucking turkeys all day


----------



## Dizzydi

Caroline said:


> sitting plucking turkeys all day



next to the chocolate fire


----------



## Catwoman76

Dizzydi said:


> next to the chocolate fire



that covered him in delicious


----------



## Northerner

Catwoman76 said:


> that covered him in delicious



praline smoke and ashes that


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> praline smoke and ashes that



glitterd in the dark with


----------



## Caroline

spangles and fruit jelly rivers


----------



## Catwoman76

Caroline said:


> spangles and fruit jelly rivers



washed down with evaporated milk


----------



## Caroline

and ice cream with custard



(which is naughty but yummy when you have a sore throat!)


----------



## Catwoman76

Caroline said:


> and ice cream with custard
> 
> 
> 
> (which is naughty but yummy when you have a sore throat!)



Oooohhh Caroline stop messing about  ( not so much the Icecream as it plays havoc with my poor old teeth)  Sheena


----------



## gail1

on a bed of mangoes


----------



## Caroline

with prikley pears for pudding


----------



## Dizzydi

Caroline said:


> with prikley pears for pudding



with giant 100 & 1000's


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> with giant 100 & 1000's



that were preety pink and


----------



## Caroline

lilac for a full on


----------



## Dizzydi

Caroline said:


> lilac for a full on



dazzle so bright it can


----------



## Caroline

out shine the sun today


----------



## AlisonM

Rolling over the hills and


----------



## Caroline

down into the valley below


----------



## mcdonagh47

Caroline said:


> down into the valley below



where the Diabetic Fairy was


----------



## Caroline

holding a tupperware party for


----------



## mcdonagh47

Caroline said:


> holding a tupperware party for



Impersonators of Long John Silver


----------



## Catwoman76

mcdonagh47 said:


> Impersonators of Long John Silver



and Captain Jack Sparrow lookalikes


----------



## Northerner

Catwoman76 said:


> and Captain Jack Sparrow lookalikes



with skull and crossbone patterned


----------



## mcdonagh47

Northerner said:


> with skull and crossbone patterned



slippers, cullottes and matching handbags


----------



## Northerner

mcdonagh47 said:


> slippers, cullottes and matching handbags



in which they carried their


----------



## mcdonagh47

Northerner said:


> in which they carried their



signed photos of Kate Bush


----------



## Northerner

mcdonagh47 said:


> signed photos of Kate Bush



worth more than gold doubloons


----------



## Caroline

or a million music discs


----------



## Northerner

Caroline said:


> or a million music discs



by Britney Spears. The Fairy


----------



## Caroline

discovered taiko drums are fun


----------



## Caroline

and keep the neighbours awake


----------



## AlisonM

especially when played with the


----------



## Caroline

Royal Scots pipe and drum


----------



## gail1

whilst doing the can can


----------



## Caroline

along a moon lit beach


----------



## Dizzydi

Caroline said:


> along a moon lit beach



Wearing a space suit filled


----------



## Caroline

with cold custard and pilchards


----------



## Northerner

Caroline said:


> with cold custard and pilchards



a delectable combination that felt


----------



## Caroline

squidgy in all the right


----------



## Catwoman76

Caroline said:


> squidgy in all the right



lovely wobbly nooks and crannies


----------



## Caroline

of the hidden rock pools


----------



## AlisonM

Where the Rocs laid many


----------



## Dizzydi

AlisonM said:


> Where the Rocs laid many



 shipwrecked sailors on desert islands


----------



## Caroline

made of chcolate pudding and


----------



## AlisonM

lumpy green custard which was


----------



## Dizzydi

AlisonM said:


> lumpy green custard which was



filled with mini me's and


----------



## Caroline

last seen cruising along the


----------



## Dizzydi

Caroline said:


> last seen cruising along the



Nile in a felucca with


----------



## Caroline

a crocodile and a camel


----------



## Dizzydi

Caroline said:


> a crocodile and a camel



paddling to banana island without


----------



## AlisonM

any bananas on it, so


----------



## Dizzydi

AlisonM said:


> any bananas on it, so



snappy crocodile decided to take


----------



## Caroline

snap pictures to record it


----------



## Dizzydi

Caroline said:


> snap pictures to record it



Meanwhile camel got the hump


----------



## Caroline

and sulked in the desert


----------



## Dizzydi

Caroline said:


> and sulked in the desert



until Aladdin appeared in a


----------



## Caroline

puff of smoke from his


----------



## chattygirl197811

Caroline said:


> puff of smoke from his



Glass bottle


----------



## Caroline

instead of his magic lantern


----------



## AlisonM

And rubbed the camels hump


----------



## Caroline

with an old oily rag


----------



## Dizzydi

Caroline said:


> with an old oily rag



until he giggled with glee!


----------



## AlisonM

And sang his little heart


----------



## mcdonagh47

AlisonM said:


> And sang his little heart



out. Meanwhile the Easter Bunny


----------



## Dizzydi

mcdonagh47 said:


> out. Meanwhile the Easter Bunny



Was hopping mad at Mr


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Was hopping mad at Mr



Whippy for dislocating his left


----------



## mcdonagh47

Northerner said:


> Whippy for dislocating his left



ear during a vigorous bout


----------



## Dizzydi

mcdonagh47 said:


> ear during a vigorous bout




Of wrestling with Mr happy


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Of wrestling with Mr happy



refereed by the Diabetes Fairy


----------



## StephenM

Northerner said:


> refereed by the Diabetes Fairy


and Big Daddy's little brother


----------



## Katieb

jumped up and down on


----------



## Northerner

Katieb said:


> jumped up and down on



an Olympic sized trampoline that


----------



## StephenM

Northerner said:


> an Olympic sized trampoline that



the high divers trained on


----------



## Katieb

whilst holding on to their


----------



## Northerner

Katieb said:


> whilst holding on to their



dignity and credibility as major


----------



## StephenM

Northerner said:


> dignity and credibility as major



athletes and major sporting stars


----------



## AlisonM

which isn't easy when you're


Hey, do you think we could find a publisher for this?


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> which isn't easy when you're
> 
> 
> Hey, do you think we could find a publisher for this?



It beats Jeffrey Archer for unpredictability and suspense! 

...fictional characters without a single


----------



## mcdonagh47

Northerner said:


> It beats Jeffrey Archer for unpredictability and suspense!
> 
> ...fictional characters without a single



umbrella to call their own


----------



## Northerner

mcdonagh47 said:


> umbrella to call your own



which is unfortunate when the


----------



## StephenM

Northerner said:


> which is unfortunate when the



alien acid rains came down


----------



## Northerner

StephenM said:


> alien acid rains came down



(carbonic acid, that's carbohydrate rain!)


----------



## Caroline

The sky is bright orange


----------



## Dizzydi

Caroline said:


> The sky is bright orange



With pink clouds and blue


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> With pink clouds and blue



Flamingos - that's not quite right!


----------



## Caroline

In an alternative reality far


----------



## Catwoman76

Caroline said:


> In an alternative reality far



below the upwards south mountains


----------



## Northerner

Catwoman76 said:


> below the upwards south mountains



Lived a fish called Richard


----------



## Catwoman76

Northerner said:


> Lived a fish called Richard



(LOL that's so funny, made me laugh hehe)

a lovey who swam around


----------



## Northerner

Catwoman76 said:


> (LOL that's so funny, made me laugh hehe)
> 
> a lovey who swam around



with his oily fish friends


----------



## Catwoman76

Northerner said:


> with his oily fish friends



riding a tandem through murky


----------



## Northerner

Catwoman76 said:


> riding a tandem through murky



pilchard villages and herring hovels


----------



## Catwoman76

Northerner said:


> pilchard villages and herring hovels



when suddenly, something small and


----------



## Northerner

Catwoman76 said:


> when suddenly, something small and



decidedly unfishlike in appearance jumped


----------



## Catwoman76

Northerner said:


> decidedly unfishlike in appearance jumped



out calling " cooee, Tarquin darling"


----------



## Northerner

Catwoman76 said:


> out calling " cooee, Tarquin darling"



for that's what he called


----------



## AlisonM

"I say Tarquin", he yelled


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> "I say Tarquin", he yelled



But since Richard wasn't Tarquin


----------



## AlisonM

He ignored the little voice


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> He ignored the little voice



not realising that it was


----------



## Dizzydi

tinkerbell in disguise from above


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> tinkerbell in disguise from above



and she called all fish


----------



## Dizzydi

to gather so they could


----------



## AlisonM

blow bubbles at all the


----------



## muddlethru

jolly dolphins on their way


----------



## Catwoman76

muddlethru said:


> jolly dolphins on their way



to Rothesay,Isle of Bute


----------



## Northerner

Catwoman76 said:


> to Rothesay,Isle of Bute



Being herrings, the bubbles came


----------



## AlisonM

bubbling out of the top


----------



## novorapidboi26

of their heads, which was....


----------



## Northerner

novorapidboi26 said:


> of their heads, which was....



a funny place for their


----------



## gail1

big hairy spotty pink floppy


----------



## novorapidboi26

gail1 said:


> big hairy spotty pink floppy




surprisingly this floppy was given.....


----------



## Northerner

novorapidboi26 said:


> surprisingly this floppy was given.....



a makeover by Gok Wan


----------



## gail1

who said you have a


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> who said you have a



uncanny resemblance to the Diabetes


----------



## AlisonM

Fairy, especially from the rear


----------



## Dizzydi

AlisonM said:


> Fairy, especially from the rear



With her going south booty


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> With her going south booty



hardly covered by her tutu!


----------



## AlisonM

which had been starched to


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> which had been starched to



prevent it flying up when


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> prevent it flying up when





She broke wind, causing hysterical


----------



## Caroline

flying flatulance in the forrest


----------



## AlisonM

and firmly fixing fiftyfour feathers


----------



## Caroline

on to the turkeys head


----------



## Caroline

The turkey was escaping from


----------



## Northerner

Caroline said:


> The turkey was escaping from



Norfolk, where turkeys are prized


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Norfolk, where turkeys are prized



hand reared in luxury apartments


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> hand reared in luxury apartments



their every whim catered to


----------



## Catwoman76

Northerner said:


> their every whim catered to



especially on Christmas, 25 December


----------



## StephenM

followed by cold turkey curry


----------



## Northerner

StephenM said:


> followed by cold turkey curry



that was thankfully low carb


----------



## Catwoman76

Northerner said:


> that was thankfully low carb



until, that is, the diabetic


----------



## Blythespirit

fairy got her hands on


----------



## Northerner

Blythespirit said:


> fairy got her hands on



the treacle, syrup and humbugs


----------



## Blythespirit

Northerner said:


> the treacle, syrup and humbugs



Not to mention turkish delight


----------



## Northerner

Blythespirit said:


> Not to mention turkish delight



pear drops and coconut mushrooms!


----------



## Catwoman76

Northerner said:


> pear drops and coconut mushrooms!



a box of liquorice allsorts


----------



## Northerner

Catwoman76 said:


> a box of liquorice allsorts



cherry lips, midget gems and


----------



## Blythespirit

Northerner said:


> cherry lips, midget gems and


huge bags of Haribo mix


----------



## Catwoman76

Blythespirit said:


> huge bags of Haribo mix



but wait, someone found out


----------



## Blythespirit

Catwoman76 said:


> but wait, someone found out



What she was planning so


----------



## Catwoman76

Blythespirit said:


> What she was planning so



the Special Diabetes Police squad


----------



## Blythespirit

Catwoman76 said:


> the Special Diabetes Police squad



Were duly summoned to investigate


----------



## StephenM

Blythespirit said:


> Were duly summoned to investigate



Inspector Cadbury and Sergeant Candy


----------



## Caroline

With Chocolate and Flossy crossed


----------



## AlisonM

the Gibraltar Straight in order


----------



## Caroline

to get the others home.


----------



## Catwoman76

Caroline said:


> to get the others home.



In a pea green boat


----------



## Northerner

Catwoman76 said:


> In a pea green boat



with lots of honey and


----------



## Tezzz

Northerner said:


> with lots of honey and



plenty of money wrapped up


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> plenty of money wrapped up



in a five pound note!


----------



## Catwoman76

Northerner said:


> in a five pound note!



with some loose change in


----------



## AlisonM

in a solid gold, engraved


----------



## Caroline

sugar and spice and all things


----------



## Dizzydi

Caroline said:


> sugar and spice and all things



nice, leather pouch with rather


----------



## AlisonM

long strings that dangled into


----------



## Caroline

the sherbert fountain and looked


----------



## gail1

very full of  lemons and


----------



## novorapidboi26

tasted so, the following morning......


----------



## Northerner

novorapidboi26 said:


> tasted so, the following morning......



Dawn Phenomenon awoke early and


----------



## novorapidboi26

Northerner said:


> Dawn Phenomenon awoke early and



released its hormonal might upon......


----------



## AlisonM

the poor unsuspecting diabetics who


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> the poor unsuspecting diabetics who



had happily gone to bed


----------



## muddlethru

Wales would win against France


----------



## muddlethru

they didn't so went back


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> had happily gone to bed



on 6.2 woke to 10.7


----------



## Catwoman76

Dizzydi said:


> on 6.2 woke to 10.7



was running about the kitchen


----------



## gail1

feet as big as a


----------



## Northerner

muddlethru said:


> they didn't so went back



to the land of their


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> feet as big as a



one of the Harlem Globtrotters


----------



## Northerner

Catwoman76 said:


> one of the Harlem Globtrotters



Meadowlark Lemon or Curly Neal


----------



## Dizzydi

with orange peel smelly eel


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> with orange peel smelly eel



jellied eel and eel pie


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> jellied eel and eel pie



sweet potatoe, carrots followed by


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> sweet potatoe, carrots followed by



hot buttered ferrets and fried


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> hot buttered ferrets and fried



Squid which taste great on


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Squid which taste great on



treacle coated whelk and pickle


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> treacle coated whelk and pickle



Cabbage.  Licking her lips with


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Cabbage.  Licking her lips with



a slobbery slurp, drooling and


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> a slobbery slurp, drooling and



Burping, causing rumbles in the


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Burping, causing rumbles in the



dingy depths of her stomach


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> dingy depths of her stomach



Which then caused bottom burps


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Which then caused bottom burps



perilously close to naked flames!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> perilously close to naked flames!



Making the Windows blow out


----------



## Catwoman76

Dizzydi said:


> Making the Windows blow out



but, the lovely firefighters came


----------



## Northerner

Catwoman76 said:


> but, the lovely firefighters came



Pugh, Pugh, Barney Mccgrew, Cuthbert


----------



## Caroline

and Grubb all at once


----------



## AlisonM

They forgot Dibble though and


----------



## gail1

he cryed his eyes out


----------



## Caroline

and they are now floating


----------



## gail1

in Alans bath along with


----------



## Caroline

a frio bag and syringes


----------



## gail1

full of sugar and gin


----------



## AlisonM

Well and truly pickled, which


----------



## gail1

alan will be today and


----------



## Caroline

celebrating for the whole forum


----------



## gail1

by eating a bag of


----------



## Caroline

hypo treating jelly babies and


----------



## AlisonM

two jam tarts with his


----------



## gail1

morning coffee with six sugars


----------



## Caroline

and a whole huge jar


----------



## AlisonM

of pickled walnuts that left


----------



## Caroline

the mouth feeling fuzzy feltish


----------



## gail1

the bottom burbs were digusting


----------



## Caroline

the worst smell ever produced


----------



## AlisonM

beating the 1855 Great Stink


----------



## Caroline

laced with sprouts, baked beans


----------



## gail1

his use of toilet paper


----------



## Caroline

was liberal for writing on


----------



## AlisonM

his poetry as there were


----------



## gail1

no verses about the big


----------



## Caroline

fat blob sitting in the


----------



## AlisonM

basin under the sink which


----------



## Caroline

which eats all the soap


----------



## gail1

and burbs cat shaped bubbles


----------



## Caroline

complete with balls of


----------



## AlisonM

dichlorobenzene that sent up a


----------



## gail1

smell of violets and tuna


----------



## Caroline

with freshly baked burgen bread


----------



## gail1

and lots of marmite with


----------



## Caroline

a full Englsh breakfast followed


----------



## gail1

by use of Izal toilet


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> by use of Izal toilet



'medicated' paper from Sheffield that


----------



## gail1

didt half crackle when he


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> didt half crackle when he



tenderly tried to use it


----------



## mcdonagh47

Northerner said:


> tenderly tried to use it


to write Japanese haiku on


----------



## gail1

but alas it was not


----------



## AlisonM

suitable for such fine thoughts


----------



## Catwoman76

AlisonM said:


> suitable for such fine thoughts



so he doodled some funny


----------



## muddlethru

weird squigles and crosses then


----------



## mcdonagh47

muddlethru said:


> weird squigles and crosses then



a Genie appeared before him


----------



## Northerner

mcdonagh47 said:


> a Genie appeared before him



in a wisp of smoke


----------



## gail1

wearing harem pants and nothing


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> wearing harem pants and nothing



covering his rather unsghtly pink


----------



## Caroline

feet and swollen ankles marked


----------



## Catwoman76

Caroline said:


> feet and swollen ankles marked



his rather generous midriff section


----------



## Caroline

with luminous paint showing up


----------



## AlisonM

all over the top of


----------



## Caroline

a huge giant obelisk in


----------



## Caroline

pink marble and purple diamante


----------



## gail1

with lightbulbs studded all over


----------



## Caroline

spelling out peoples names for


----------



## gail1

the mice who came to


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> the mice who came to



be known only as the


----------



## mcdonagh47

Northerner said:


> be known only as the



 Diabetes Experimentation Squadron of Piddletrenthide


----------



## Northerner

mcdonagh47 said:


> Diabetes Experimentation Squadron of Piddletrenthide



which, as you might expect


----------



## Caroline

from an esoteric rodent group


----------



## gail1

was just their day name


----------



## Caroline

Their night name is exotic


----------



## AlisonM

and sounds a lot like


----------



## gail1

Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch in Wales where they


----------



## gail1

come from in great droves


----------



## Caroline

with dogs sheep and books


----------



## mcdonagh47

gail1 said:


> come from in great droves



. Meanwhile leggy blonde, Lady Levemir


----------



## gail1

had the hots for a


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> had the hots for a



a certain handsome Lord Lantus


----------



## AlisonM

Lady Novo Rapid was jealous


----------



## gail1

but the affair only lasted


----------



## Caroline

until the next meal later


----------



## mcdonagh47

Caroline said:


> until the next meal later



the Diabetic Fairy was grounded


----------



## gail1

her sugar sprinkling wand taken


----------



## gail1

and replaced with healthy celery


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> and replaced with healthy celery



Which she thought tasted disgusting!


----------



## gail1

but with whisky it was


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> but with whisky it was



just about palatable, so she


----------



## gail1

had two pints of whisky


----------



## gail1

with every celery stick which


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> with every celery stick which



became a frequent snack six


----------



## gail1

times a day but she


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> times a day but she



had been watching the cookery


----------



## Northerner

Catwoman76 said:


> had been watching the cookery



programme 'Booze and Celery Sticks'


----------



## Catwoman76

Northerner said:


> programme 'Booze and Celery Sticks'



first she had to put


----------



## Catwoman76

Catwoman76 said:


> first she had to put



the crunchy celery in to


----------



## Northerner

Catwoman76 said:


> the crunchy celery in to



let it fry for a


----------



## Catwoman76

Northerner said:


> let it fry for a



week or two or three


----------



## mcdonagh47

Catwoman76 said:


> week or two or three



then add ground Uniucorn horn


----------



## gail1

plus some fat juicy slugs


----------



## Caroline

in snail slime and brine


----------



## gail1

with a good dash of


----------



## Caroline

worcestershire sauce and lemon juice


----------



## Northerner

Caroline said:


> worcestershire sauce and lemon juice



and a splash of lucozade


----------



## Caroline

and a dash of dazzel


----------



## AlisonM

The sun sparkled over the


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> The sun sparkled over the



glittering ocean, where porpoises leapt


----------



## AlisonM

Bouncing boiled sweets off their


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Bouncing boiled sweets off their



beaks with consumate skill and


----------



## AlisonM

flair as they played Kate


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> flair as they played Kate



Bush music on their waterproof


----------



## AlisonM

windup CD player and made


----------



## gail1

The fat diabetic fairy run


----------



## gail1

because people prejudged her


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> because people prejudged her



based on Daily Mail articles


----------



## gail1

and sheer ignorance about obesity


----------



## AlisonM

which were so misleading that


----------



## Caroline

our forum is putting them


----------



## Caroline

right with style good information


----------



## gail1

but no prejudging allowed that


----------



## gail1

just shows how ignorant people


----------



## Caroline

lack understanding of anything important


----------



## Steff

Caroline said:


> lack understanding of anything important



Which means nasty offensive remarks


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Which means nasty offensive remarks



will be removed by moderators!


----------



## gail1

so she knew that noone


----------



## gail1

could thus show prejudice and


----------



## Caroline

we will continue to be


----------



## Caroline

a happy family based forum


----------



## AlisonM

with absolutely no added sugar


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> with absolutely no added sugar



just like our favourite jelly!


----------



## AlisonM

which sits gleaming and quivering


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> which sits gleaming and quivering



in all its blackcurrant loveliness


----------



## AlisonM

singing its siren song, seducing


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> singing its siren song, seducing



seditious cetaceans spreading sereptitious slander


----------



## AlisonM

so slipping suspiciously serious statistical


----------



## mcdonagh47

AlisonM said:


> so slipping suspiciously serious statistical



,slightly Soviet, strategems sensitively sanitised


----------



## Catwoman76

mcdonagh47 said:


> ,slightly Soviet, strategems sensitively sanitised



and then quickly changed the


----------



## Northerner

Catwoman76 said:


> and then quickly changed the



readings on everybody's meters at


----------



## Catwoman76

Northerner said:


> readings on everybody's meters at



the stroke of 3 from


----------



## Northerner

Catwoman76 said:


> the stroke of 3 from



mmol/l to mg/dl instantly raising


----------



## AlisonM

the average annoyingly and anonymously


----------



## Caroline

not even leaving a clue


----------



## mcdonagh47

Caroline said:


> not even leaving a clue



about the identity of "Shakespeare"


----------



## Catwoman76

mcdonagh47 said:


> about the identity of "Shakespeare"



now was it to be


----------



## Caroline

or not to be anything?


----------



## Caroline

That is the question asked


----------



## mcdonagh47

Caroline said:


> That is the question asked



by Santa as he peered


----------



## gail1

outside his igloo at the


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> outside his igloo at the



Diabetes R US emporium in


----------



## mcdonagh47

Catwoman76 said:


> Diabetes R US emporium in



shock at Elvis stacking shelves


----------



## Caroline

with his old hit songs


----------



## Steff

Caroline said:


> with his old hit songs



like jailhouse rock and blue


----------



## Catwoman76

Steff said:


> like jailhouse rock and blue



frozen tootsies which jigged about


----------



## Northerner

Catwoman76 said:


> frozen tootsies which jigged about



like little pickled onions in


----------



## Catwoman76

Northerner said:


> like little pickled onions in



In the freezer cabinet in


----------



## Northerner

Catwoman76 said:


> In the freezer cabinet in



the sundry comestibles aisle of


----------



## Caroline

a leading depatment store in


----------



## Catwoman76

Caroline said:


> a leading depatment store in



That faraway place beyond twinkling


----------



## gail1

pumpkins that glittered with snail


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> pumpkins that glittered with snail



like mother of pearl shells


----------



## gail1

but it was Halloween night


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> but it was Halloween night



then a strange and eerie


----------



## gail1

wailing sound was heard it


----------



## gail1

was Alans wallet being opened


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> was Alans wallet being opened



with groats and farthings spilling


----------



## gail1

out in a never ending


----------



## gail1

flow of pure gold coins


----------



## Caroline

all the neighbours were treated


----------



## Catwoman76

Caroline said:


> all the neighbours were treated



to a low carb, sugar free


----------



## Caroline

fruit salad and vegetable soup


----------



## gail1

but they wanted toffee apples


----------



## Caroline

and candy floss as treats


----------



## gail1

washed down with Somerset cider


----------



## Caroline

and some real Devonshire Scrumpy


(sorry I'm biased, half my family is from Devon)


----------



## gail1

followed by a ambulance because


----------



## gail1

gail and cider dont mix


----------



## Caroline

but the doctor was nice


----------



## Caroline

and soon made everyone better


----------



## gail1

and their bs all hit


----------



## Caroline

acceptable levels for a while


----------



## Catwoman76

Caroline said:


> acceptable levels for a while



until steff shouted lets party!


----------



## gail1

at which gail hit the


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> at which gail hit the



diet cokes with so much


----------



## gail1

disgust as she hates it


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> disgust as she hates it



oh blow this for a


----------



## Dizzydi

Catwoman76 said:


> oh blow this for a



while, rum and diet coke


----------



## gail1

without the coke and with


----------



## gail1

lots of worm ice cubes


----------



## Dizzydi

gail1 said:


> lots of worm ice cubes



shaken and not stired just


----------



## gail1

toped up with rose water that


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> toped up with rose water that



gently caressed the side of


----------



## gail1

the glass made from cardboard


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> the glass made from cardboard



it bled through like a


----------



## gail1

crushed mixture of raspberries and


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> crushed mixture of raspberries and



gorgeous red ruby jewels shimmering


----------



## mcdonagh47

Catwoman76 said:


> gorgeous red ruby jewels shimmering



in the lagoon of Xanadu


----------



## gail1

where exotic maidens sang songs


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> where exotic maidens sang songs



about the strange that hid


----------



## Caroline

just below the surface radiance


----------



## AlisonM

glimmering beneath the water was


----------



## gail1

a strange figure all in


----------



## AlisonM

a gold tracksuit and large


----------



## Caroline

shirt printed in bold letters


----------



## gail1

the words that will make


----------



## AlisonM

sense. Jim'll fix it for


----------



## Caroline

us all to be included


----------



## Caroline

in next years Christmas Panto


----------



## gail1

I want to be the


----------



## gail1

Dame said Alan and Gail


----------



## Caroline

and I want to be


----------



## Caroline

the fairy good mother dressed


----------



## gail1

in sparkly purple and six


----------



## gail1

inch heels, false eyelashs and


----------



## Caroline

extra long sharp finger nails


----------



## Dizzydi

Caroline said:


> extra long sharp finger nails



painted passion fruit pink with


----------



## Catwoman76

Dizzydi said:


> painted passion fruit pink with



a dainty little bell on


----------



## gail1

each finger and a cowbell


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> each finger and a cowbell



ringing in the Swiss Alps


----------



## gail1

where a yodeler  sang while


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> where a yodeler  sang while



fiddling with his alpenhorn


----------



## gail1

it was a big alpenhorn


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> it was a big alpenhorn



and he was proud of


----------



## gail1

it so much so that


----------



## gail1

it came out a lot


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> it came out a lot



at parties, christenings and weddings


----------



## gail1

normally after he had drunk


----------



## gail1

the bar dry then all


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> the bar dry then all



the party goers decided to


----------



## Northerner

Catwoman76 said:


> the party goers decided to



hunt for the Diabetes Fairy


----------



## Catwoman76

Northerner said:


> hunt for the Diabetes Fairy



whilst wearing a fez and


----------



## gail1

a pink rara skirt that


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> a pink rara skirt that



they'd nicked from Edwina Currie


----------



## Catwoman76

Northerner said:


> they'd nicked from Edwina Currie



and a basket of eggs


----------



## mcdonagh47

Catwoman76 said:


> and a basket of eggs



,Dodo eggs with red yolks


----------



## novorapidboi26

on a slice of plain.....


----------



## Andy HB

novorapidboi26 said:


> on a slice of plain.....



, no nonsense, completely carb free .......


----------



## gail1

crocodile bread with prunes so


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> crocodile bread with prunes so



you might be excused for


----------



## gail1

many trips to the toilet


----------



## gail1

and that funny walk where


----------



## AlisonM

John Cleese dislocated his knees


----------



## mcdonagh47

AlisonM said:


> John Cleese dislocated his knees



. "Time for bed", said Rumplestiltskin


----------



## Dizzydi

mcdonagh47 said:


> . "Time for bed", said Rumplestiltskin



In his sniggering little annoying


----------



## gail1

voice that realy grated on


----------



## Northerner

Rapunzel, busily washing her hair


----------



## gail1

whilst pruning her toenails with


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> whilst pruning her toenails with



some garden shears from Woolworths


----------



## gail1

Northerner said:


> some garden shears from Woolworths



so that she didt rip


----------



## gail1

the bedsheets when in the


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> the bedsheets when in the



potting shed with the handyman


----------



## gail1

whos name was weasel pogo


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> whos name was weasel pogo



who came from a world


----------



## gail1

where nobody had a sense


----------



## gail1

of smell so the farmers


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> of smell so the farmers



muckspreader had no effect when


----------



## Catwoman76

Northerner said:


> muckspreader had no effect when



out of the earthy ground


----------



## Northerner

Catwoman76 said:


> out of the earthy ground



a star nosed mole appeared!


----------



## Catwoman76

Northerner said:


> a star nosed mole appeared!



evening all it said and


----------



## gail1

have a good day which


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> have a good day which



really surprised the Diabetes Fariy


----------



## mcdonagh47

Northerner said:


> really surprised the Diabetes Fariy



sitting on a tuffet eating


----------



## gail1

as the mole popped up


----------



## gail1

with a sliver spoon and


----------



## Northerner

some magical golden whelks that


----------



## gail1

smelt of candyfloss and the


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> smelt of candyfloss and the



fluffy multi coloured twirling whirling


----------



## gail1

merry go round made mr


----------



## mcdonagh47

Micawber's plump cheeks glow with


----------



## gail1

happiness so much so that


----------



## gail1

Sparkles flowed from his hair


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> Sparkles flowed from his hair



but forgot he had a


----------



## gail1

firework in his pocket so


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> firework in his pocket so



he jumped into a deep


----------



## gail1

puddle of cold pure gold


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> puddle of cold pure gold



and swam like a crazy


----------



## gail1

swam with six legs and


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> swam with six legs and



an otter in each pocket


----------



## Catwoman76

Northerner said:


> an otter in each pocket



singing, oh I do like


----------



## Northerner

Catwoman76 said:


> singing, oh I do like



to be beside the seaside!


----------



## Catwoman76

Northerner said:


> to be beside the seaside!



with me bucket, spade and


----------



## gail1

Catwoman76 said:


> with me bucket, spade and



a ride on a donkey


----------



## gail1

hearing this Alan ran away


----------



## Caroline

and took refuge with Kate


----------



## gail1

it was Babooshka at first


----------



## gail1

sight for Alan but Kate


----------



## AlisonM

wasn't having any of that


----------



## gail1

and ran up the hill


----------



## mcdonagh47

gail1 said:


> and ran up the hill



where the Diabetic Fairy slumbered


----------



## Northerner

mcdonagh47 said:


> where the Diabetic Fairy slumbered



- must have been 'The Dreaming'


----------



## gail1

about Alan or was it


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> about Alan or was it



just the magic dust of


----------



## gail1

of garlic that he adored


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> of garlic that he adored



on top of a huge


----------



## gail1

pickled onion with rose leaves


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> pickled onion with rose leaves



and honeydew melon with


----------



## Catwoman76

Catwoman76 said:


> and honeydew melon with



lashings and lashings and lashings


----------



## gail1

of floral fragrance that was


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> of floral fragrance that was



mixed with antiseptic wipes all


----------



## gail1

im a sludge brown mix


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> im a sludge brown mix



and when the naughty fairy


----------



## gail1

clicked her red heels she


----------



## Dizzydi

gail1 said:


> clicked her red heels she



pumped which jetted her into


----------



## gail1

the super nova that shined


----------



## Caroline

all night long over Hudersfield


----------



## gail1

especially over the chippy where


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> especially over the chippy where



The I LOVE CHIPPY brigrade


----------



## Caroline

hold their annual conference there


----------



## Caroline

every year to worship chips


----------



## Catwoman76

Caroline said:


> every year to worship chips



and low calorie fried Marsbars


----------



## gail1

in a nice fattening batter


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> in a nice fattening batter



with sweet and sour sauce


----------



## mcdonagh47

17.2 exclaimed Bunter that morning


----------



## Catwoman76

mcdonagh47 said:


> 17.2 exclaimed Bunter that morning



this is so very naughty


----------



## mcdonagh47

Catwoman76 said:


> this is so very naughty



thought the Diabetic Fairy, sprinkling


----------



## gail1

pure glucose down his throat


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> pure glucose down his throat



and a tickling stick up


----------



## gail1

the place were the xmas


----------



## gail1

fairy sat on the tree


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> fairy sat on the tree



and gave three twinkling wishes


----------



## Northerner

Catwoman76 said:


> and gave three twinkling wishes



The first wish was that


----------



## Catwoman76

Northerner said:


> The first wish was that



good tidings to all diabetics


----------



## Northerner

Catwoman76 said:


> good tidings to all diabetics



would be ?5.99 at Woolworths


----------



## mcdonagh47

Northerner said:


> would be ?5.99 at Woolworths



His second wish was for


----------



## Andy HB

mcdonagh47 said:


> His second wish was for



Woolworths to be open again


----------



## gail1

or the iceing sugar that


----------



## Caroline

tha had been hidden for


----------



## Caroline

just such an emergency happeing


----------



## gail1

along side the KFC bucket


----------



## gail1

but sadly Steff had scoffed


----------



## mcdonagh47

the Pease Pudding and barmcakes


----------



## gail1

she then burped the biggest


----------



## gail1

that was shaped like a


----------



## Catwoman76

garethc said:


> in your pocket i see



Startled by that comment it


----------



## gail1

who liked to force feed


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> who liked to force feed



chocolates, sweets, burgers, biscuits and


----------



## gail1

she laughed as she did


----------



## Catwoman76

garethc said:


> Thats it drink it all up



NO, no, cried the scared


----------



## Catwoman76

garethc said:


> There good girl you drink



but I want to be


----------



## steven001

you have to be naughty


----------



## Catwoman76

garethc said:


> so drink it all down



with a  greasy doorstep laden


----------



## gail1

with so much dirt and


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> with so much dirt and



autumn leaves smelling of Marmite


----------



## gail1

that Gail and Steff stuffed


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> that Gail and Steff stuffed



through the diabetic fairys letter


----------



## Northerner

Catwoman76 said:


> through the diabetic fairys letter



box along with leaflets about


----------



## Catwoman76

garethc said:


> how sugar is bad for



the troll that lives under


----------



## Northerner

garethc said:


> how sugar is bad for



blocking up holes in plasterwork


----------



## Catwoman76

garethc said:


> The nasty plasterboard hole troll



who had a large snack


----------



## Steff

garethc said:


> Of the sugar plum fairy



Which was sprinkled with yellow


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Which was sprinkled with yellow



pink and green warm custard


----------



## Caroline

with chocolate ice cream and


----------



## gail1

a dose of pink mould


----------



## Caroline

after eating too many pickles


----------



## AlisonM

and blew all the poor


----------



## Dizzydi

to neverland where peter pan


----------



## Caroline

on Captain Hooks Piarate ship


----------



## Dizzydi

Caroline said:


> on Captain Hooks Piarate ship



for a magical fun filled


----------



## Dizzydi

garethc said:


> Party of FUN FUN FUN



in the sun with lots


----------



## Catwoman76

garethc said:


> Medication and forbidden fruit of



the garden of Eden, its


----------



## Caroline

an apple of exquisite flavour


----------



## Catwoman76

garethc said:


> A tree of candy yum



which tasted so tantalising scrumdiddlyumptious


----------



## Catwoman76

garethc said:


> Then the nasty chocolate snake



wrapped it's self around the


----------



## Catwoman76

said the frightened diabetic


----------



## gail1

Adam had a nice pear


----------



## gail1

hers were surgery enhanced but


----------



## Catwoman76

garethc said:


> but you would never no



because all the eves had


----------



## Catwoman76

garethc said:


> Been up lifted with sugar



encrusted haggis and black pudding


----------



## Catwoman76

garethc said:


> With set of bag pipes



playing in a haunted castle ( whooooaaaaaa, ghostie noises)


----------



## gail1

and my 1/4 pounder that


----------



## AlisonM

Loads of cheese on the


----------



## Caroline

top of old smokey joes


----------



## Catwoman76

Caroline said:


> top of old smokey joes



with a pouring of the


----------



## Dizzydi

Catwoman76 said:


> with a pouring of the



fat free friday fancy flavoured


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> fat free friday fancy flavoured



fabulous Florentine fish frittata from


----------



## RissyKay

The end of the world


----------



## Catwoman76

RissyKay said:


> The end of the world



hovered over the Diabetic fairy


----------



## mcdonagh47

Catwoman76 said:


> hovered over the Diabetic fairy



one leap, she was free !


----------



## Dizzydi

mcdonagh47 said:


> one leap, she was free !



To start tormenting all the


----------



## gail1

people who were at yesterdays


----------



## gail1

meeting especially Steff and Gail


----------



## RissyKay

gail1 said:


> meeting especially Steff and Gail



who are falling about laughing


----------



## Dizzydi

RissyKay said:


> who are falling about laughing



With drunken grins on there


----------



## gail1

faces in Steffs case it


----------



## gail1

was Jagerbomb fuelled the dirty


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> was Jagerbomb fuelled the dirty



stopouts who should know better


----------



## gail1

but Alan was the worse


----------



## gail1

one rolling about outside in


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> one rolling about outside in



warm treacle and maple syrup


----------



## gail1

then  big orange chicken feathers


----------



## Dizzydi

gail1 said:


> then  big orange chicken feathers



stuck to his toosh as he


----------



## Caroline

danced and pranced along the


----------



## AlisonM

edge of the sugar cliff


----------



## mcdonagh47

tripping up over a haggis


----------



## AlisonM

he sailed over the edge


----------



## Andy HB

AlisonM said:


> he sailed over the edge



of sanity and reason towards


----------



## AlisonM

nightmare as the haggis spoke


----------



## Andy HB

AlisonM said:


> nightmare as the haggis spoke



the following complicated Gaelic riddle ......

(tee hee)


----------



## AlisonM

which translates into English as

*THUMBNOSE*


----------



## Caroline

Thumbnose is a wee and


----------



## Caroline

timerous beastie living on haggis


----------



## mcdonagh47

or tatties and neeps. "Help",


----------



## Dizzydi

mcdonagh47 said:


> or tatties and neeps. "Help",



Shouted thumbnose as alans mouth


----------



## gail1

opened so wide that you


----------



## Dizzydi

gail1 said:


> opened so wide that you



Could see his shiny pink


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Could see his shiny pink



tonsils flapping in his throat


----------



## gail1

but they tranged a tune


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> but they tranged a tune



so beautifully on a big


----------



## gail1

harp that shone like a


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> harp that shone like a



star draped in splended eighties


----------



## gail1

duran duran styled hair with


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> duran duran styled hair with



Spandau Ballet looks and a


----------



## gail1

Adan Ant white stripe across


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> Adan Ant white stripe across



the centre of his chest


----------



## Catwoman76

Northerner said:


> the centre of his chest



too much too much said


----------



## Northerner

Catwoman76 said:


> too much too much said



the Diabetes Fairy, mopping her


----------



## Catwoman76

Northerner said:


> the Diabetes Fairy, mopping her



very hot, sticky and sweaty


----------



## mcdonagh47

Catwoman76 said:


> very hot, sticky and sweaty



wings. She was sitting astride


----------



## gail1

a golden orange giant ant


----------



## Caroline

drinking sugar free cloudy lemonade


----------



## gail1

topped up with scrumpy cider


----------



## Caroline

with a huge pile of


----------



## gail1

eton mess which was scummy


----------



## Caroline

and covered in whipped cream


----------



## AlisonM

Then the Diabetes dominatrix decided


----------



## Caroline

beaten eggs were delicious too


----------



## AlisonM

She beat them soundly with


----------



## Andy HB

AlisonM said:


> She beat them soundly with



-in an inch of their


----------



## AlisonM

little yellow rubber duckie and


----------



## gail1

fish tales that they used


----------



## mcdonagh47

gail1 said:


> fish tales that they used



to flick sweets at diabetics


----------



## gail1

But Alan was not amused


----------



## mcdonagh47

gail1 said:


> But Alan was not amused



while Queen Victoria laughed uproariously


----------



## gail1

at the sight of the


----------



## gail1

frilly under garments that were


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> frilly under garments that were



half mast right up the


----------



## gail1

hairy plaited legs of Alans


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> hairy plaited legs of Alans



old fashioned tweed knickerbockers that


----------



## Caroline

will never go out of


----------



## Caroline

fashion having never been in


----------



## Catwoman76

Caroline said:


> fashion having never been in



fashion in the first place!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcdonagh47

Catwoman76 said:


> fashion in the first place!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



An Angel brandishing a sword


----------



## Caroline

swept down from on high


----------



## gail1

and lopped off the diabeties


----------



## mcdonagh47

gail1 said:


> and lopped off the diabeties



Fairy's tiara."Serves you right !",


----------



## Dizzydi

Shouted the angel no more


----------



## Blythespirit

Dizzydi said:


> Shouted the angel no more



of your dirty little tricks!''


----------



## Northerner

Blythespirit said:


> of your dirty little tricks!''



But everyone knows the Fairy


----------



## Blythespirit

Northerner said:


> But everyone knows the Fairy



Has more than one tiara


----------



## Northerner

Blythespirit said:


> Has more than one tiara



though where she keeps it


----------



## gail1

is only known to Sir


----------



## Blythespirit

gail1 said:


> is only known to Sir



Arbuthnott, Keeper of the Crowns


----------



## Catwoman76

Blythespirit said:


> Arbuthnott, Keeper of the Crowns



and sugar coated glistening jewels


----------



## Dizzydi

Catwoman76 said:


> and sugar coated glisteneing jewels



Who lives in the valley


----------



## Catwoman76

Dizzydi said:


> Who lives in the valley



 with the ghumnobblers and diddlidophilums!


----------



## Dizzydi

Catwoman76 said:


> with the ghumnobblers and diddlidophilums!



Whom eat diabetic''s for breakfast


----------



## Catwoman76

Dizzydi said:


> Whom eat diabetic''s for breakfast



Yum yum and ho ho


----------



## Northerner

Catwoman76 said:


> Yum yum and ho ho



Fee Fi Fo Fum and


----------



## Blythespirit

Northerner said:


> Fee Fi Fo Fum and



much rubbing of their tums


----------



## Catwoman76

Blythespirit said:


> much rubbing of their tums



Eeee by gum I could


----------



## Caroline

do anything for some Northern


----------



## AlisonM

black pudding and a good


----------



## Caroline

dollop of red sauce too


----------



## mcdonagh47

Caroline said:


> dollop of red sauce too



."Take me to your Leader",


----------



## AlisonM

So I may have his


----------



## gail1

pump as i am now


----------



## Caroline

bereft as mine packed up


----------



## gail1

due to the pogo accident


----------



## mcdonagh47

gail1 said:


> due to the pogo accident



at the Royal Wedding when


----------



## Caroline

one of the corgis barked


----------



## AlisonM

and I bounced into the


----------



## Caroline

aisle with a space hopper


----------



## Caroline

made of bright orange marmalade


----------



## Dizzydi

Caroline said:


> made of bright orange marmalade



Which went at the speed


----------



## Caroline

of a jet propelled snail


----------



## AlisonM

which is very, v-e-r-y , zzzzzzzzzz.....


----------



## Caroline

but in another dream of


----------



## Caroline

bats wings and random magic


----------



## Dizzydi

Caroline said:


> bats wings and random magic



caroline turned into a winged


----------



## mcdonagh47

Dizzydi said:


> caroline turned into a winged



centaur carrying Kate Bush on


----------



## Caroline

the road to Northeners house


----------



## Dizzydi

Caroline said:


> the road to Northeners house



But northener true to his


----------



## Catwoman76

Dizzydi said:


> But northener true to his



love, couldn't do or say


----------



## Dizzydi

Catwoman76 said:


> love, couldn't do or say



Anything through drooling . Kate however


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Anything through drooling . Kate however



was so struck by his


----------



## Andy HB

Northerner said:


> was so struck by his



large ............................. kate bush record collection


----------



## Dizzydi

Andy HB said:


> large ............................. kate bush record collection



She awarded him the platinum


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> She awarded him the platinum



devotee of the century award


----------



## Catwoman76

Northerner said:


> devotee of the century award



and tempted him with colourful


----------



## Caroline

costumes and many love songs


----------



## Northerner

Caroline said:


> costumes and many love songs



he was totally entranced and


----------



## Caroline

fell in love once more


----------



## Northerner

Caroline said:


> fell in love once more



with her beautiful, haunting voice


----------



## Caroline

and haunting elfin good looks


----------



## Northerner

Caroline said:


> and haunting elfin good looks



but he was hypoing! The


----------



## Caroline

the last injection worked too


----------



## Caroline

well for its own good


----------



## AlisonM

and he lapsed into a


----------



## Caroline

boy hood memory of honey


----------



## mcdonagh47

Caroline said:


> boy hood memory of honey



covered slabs of bread for


----------



## Caroline

added substance and delighted enjoyment


----------



## Northerner

Caroline said:


> added substance and delighted enjoyment



and brightly coloured goats jumped


----------



## mcdonagh47

Northerner said:


> and brightly coloured goats jumped



over the Eiffel Tower, singing


----------



## Caroline

through hoops of treacle toffees


----------



## AlisonM

Heyho the Witch is dead!


----------



## Caroline

The worst witch in town


----------



## AlisonM

but which witch was which?


----------



## Caroline

They were identical twin witches


----------



## mcdonagh47

Caroline said:


> They were identical twin witches



Witch Hazel and Witchety Grub


----------



## Northerner

mcdonagh47 said:


> Witch Hazel and Witchety Grub



Witch As-IT-Happens, Jimmy Saville's ancestor


----------



## Caroline

with black and white hair​


----------



## Northerner

Caroline said:


> with black and white hair​



was spinning some groovy discs


----------



## Caroline

while Jim fixed it for


----------



## mcdonagh47

Caroline said:


> while Jim fixed it for



Hugh and Huw and Yu


----------



## Caroline

and the gang from Addenbrooks


----------



## Dizzydi

Caroline said:


> and the gang from Addenbrooks



Diabetic Fairy then waved her naughty wand for the last time and said I've had my fun ...............for now at least until next time.


Is this the End ?


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Diabetic Fairy then waved her naughty wand for the last time and said I've had my fun ...............for now at least until next time.
> 
> 
> Is this the End ?



It seems we all forgot about the Fairy! Unless we all fell under her spell!


----------

